# Newbie is a 1995 Wrangler a cj, tj.or what?



## jandrews (Nov 13, 2005)

I just bought to do a litte plowing for a couple of buildings I own and am looking for plow. But new at this I really don't what model it is
Confused in Racine


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

1995 would be a YJ


----------



## jandrews (Nov 13, 2005)

*Thanks so much..........*

Thank you for the info.....


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

All square-headlight Jeeps ('87 - '95) are "YJ"s. 
Before = "CJ". 
After = "TJ".


----------



## Nate (Nov 16, 2005)

Um, kstt meant to say that the YJ's were made before the TJ's not after.heres my old 89 yj


----------



## Nate (Nov 16, 2005)

And new TJ with round headlights   (picture taken after just being washed)


----------



## deh8255 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Jeep models/initials*

*BJ* Current Beijing Jeeps - made (and sold) in China under license to Daimler-Chrysler 
*CJ* 1942-1986 4WD "Universal" Jeeps 
*DJ* Postal Jeep, 2WD, model numbering similar to the CJ series. 
*FC* Forward Control trucks. This is a difficult one to explain, since it's so ungainly. 
*FJ * Wrong group, you've got a Toyota. 
*GP or GPW *WWII WWII US Military designation for 80" Wheelbase, 1/4-ton 4wd reconnaissance car 
*KJ *2002-present "Liberty" replacement for the XJ Cherokee 
*LJ *2004 1/2-present Wrangler Unlimited - Same basic layout as a TJ Wrangler, but with an additional 15" body length including 10" longer wheelbase. Bcause of the similarity, this model will be addressed as a TJ for the time being 
*MA* WWII Original WWII Military Jeep, designed by Bantam Car Company 
*MB *WWII Willys MB WWII Military Jeep 
*MJ *1984-1991 Uni-bodied Comanche pickup (closely related to XJ) - 113" and 119" wheelbase 
*SJ *early 60s to 1991 (full size) Wagoneer, pickups, also the Grand Wagoneer 
*TJ *1997-present Wrangler - Round Headlights, Quadra-coil suspension.
There was no 1996 model year Wrangler 
*VJ *late 40s? Jeepster Commando 
*VJ or VK *future "Ikon" Possible name for next-generation Wrangler 
Willys II future Another prototype 
*WJ *1999-2004 Grand Cherokee 
*WK* 2005- Grand Cherokee 
*XJ *1984-2001 Cherokee and Wagoneer (downsized models) 
*YJ *1987-1995 Wrangler - square headlights, leaf springs.
There was no 1996 model year Wrangler 
*ZJ *1992-1998 Grand Cherokee and Grand Wagoneer

*?K *2006- Commander


----------



## deh8255 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Here is my setup...*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=243834#post243834.
It is sized just right for a jeep. Good quality and weight also.


----------

